# What is your UNIVERSE?



## nizar (9 October 2006)

To all the traders out there, just wondering what your universe of stocks is that u scan through to identify opportunities?

*asx200? asx300?
*above/below a particular dollar value?
*stocks that you know are fundamentally sound?

Id be interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## billhill (10 October 2006)

Generally i identify potential problems that society will face in the near future and then invest in the industries best suited to tackling these problems. I Like smaller cap stocks with good growth potential but they need to be stable and not too speculative. Ones that are just off the fund managers radar.


----------



## tech/a (10 October 2006)

> Ones that are just off the fund managers radar.




How do you know or quantify that?


----------



## professor_frink (10 October 2006)

when I was trading options, my list was-

XJO,AMP,ANZ,BHP,CBA,CML,LHG,NAB,OSH,QBE,RIO,WBC,WOW,WPL,ZFX.

Currently it's the SPI and the Nikkei. And I'm slowly getting to know the Hang Seng, Kospi and STW, but not trading them yet.


----------



## mlennox (10 October 2006)

resource companies & healthcare (china&baby boomers)


----------



## billhill (10 October 2006)

> How do you know or quantify that?




I don't for sure but try to picks stocks that i think have good potential of eventually having stable, growing and steady returns. Need to look at ecconomic conditions of the sector and the health of the company longer term and generally you can make assumptions about where it is heading. Once they make it into the asx top 300 i would consider them to be potential targets of the fund managers. Its definately not a fool proof strategy but its worked for me.


----------



## eddievanhalen (11 October 2006)

Everything  (in terms of stocks).  I do it fulltime though and acknowledge that this may not be practical for some people.

Ed


----------



## swingstar (11 October 2006)

ASX stocks with ETOs. Usually only above $2. Not into penny hopefuls.


----------



## ice (11 October 2006)

Just the four big banks plus BHP/RIO/WPL/WOW.

I find I'm better at farming stocks than picking them.  Must be my rural upbringing.    


ice


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

mlennox said:
			
		

> resource companies & healthcare (china&baby boomers)




Ditto, but more investing than trading...


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2006)

Anything that moves up on good volume with no announcement at the moment. I like trading breakouts, and only hold for a couple of days generally but its all dependent on how much time i have. If no time, then i invest in materials, energy stocks.


----------



## Bronte (11 October 2006)

Probably goes without saying.
Our Universe is:
'Trading the SPI'
& Buying Real Estate.


----------



## wayneL (11 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Probably goes without saying.
> Our Universe is:
> 'Trading the SPI'
> & Buying Real Estate.



Battman,

Did you read the question?

Just in case:



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> To all the traders out there, just wondering what your *universe of stocks* is that u scan through to identify opportunities?
> 
> *asx200? asx300?
> *above/below a particular dollar value?
> ...


----------



## stevo (12 October 2006)

The main thing I find is consistency - I take the signal and trade the system rather than sit on the sidelines waiting for what I think is going to be a better signal.

1. I scan the All Ords stocks, but very occasionally look at the whole market if I really want a little more choice. The main thing is the turnover has to be sufficient. I stick to what I know - stocks.
2. I have no dollar value limits only turnover limits.
3. I glance at fundamentals if I have too many choices but often buy companies that have never made a profit.

I also keep an eye on what sectors I am trading, although I was over 60% resources earlier this year. What else can you do when they are running so hot? Resources are around 20% of the portfolio now (energy and materials) with Information technology and financials taking the running.

stevo


----------



## pacer (12 October 2006)

Mine is all this....AUSSIESTOCKFORUMS......It rocks man.....I bludge all the info I can and use it as best I can, while trying not to spill a drop....lol.....oh and I try to go short on anything that has had a bad rap on the news......Santos wins this weeks stuffup award.......


----------



## wayneL (16 October 2006)

FWIW

The CBOE list of optionable stocks- CSV format (downloads to excel)

There is ~2,000 of them.


----------



## wayneL (16 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> FWIW
> 
> The CBOE list of optionable stocks- CSV format (downloads to excel)
> 
> There is ~2,000 of them.




~3,350 NASDAQ stocks 

~1,100 AMEX Stocks 

~3,900 NYSE stocks


----------



## RichKid (16 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> ~3,350 NASDAQ stocks
> 
> ~1,100 AMEX Stocks
> 
> ~3,900 NYSE stocks




Yikes! No wonder that our 'puddle' of a market downunder isn't to your liking Wayne!


----------



## wayneL (16 October 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Yikes! No wonder that our 'puddle' of a market downunder isn't to your liking Wayne!




Well the "puddle" has done alright for itself for the last few years  

But I certainly have choice...  a bewildering amount choice at times LOL


----------



## nizar (4 August 2007)

Does anybody know how long the "ASX"-style indices have been around for?
eg. ASX100, ASX200, ASX300 ??

Were they around in the 1980s?

What indices were around in the 1980s that are still around today?

THanks.


----------



## nizar (4 August 2007)

nizar said:


> Does anybody know how long the "ASX"-style indices have been around for?
> eg. ASX100, ASX200, ASX300 ??
> 
> Were they around in the 1980s?
> ...




Putting this thread on the main page to get some responses.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bvbfan (9 August 2007)

The All Ordinaries is the oldest I think
The indices were reformed/reclassified when ASX handed over the index calculation to Standard and Poors around 2001.


----------



## nizar (9 August 2007)

bvbfan said:


> The All Ordinaries is the oldest I think
> The indices were reformed/reclassified when ASX handed over the index calculation to Standard and Poors around 2001.




Thanks bro.
So for pre-2001 testing, XAO is the only index that can be used as a universe.


----------



## bvbfan (10 August 2007)

All Ords was established January 1980 (at 500 points) so that's as far back as it can go. There may be composite indices available before this.
I have data to April 1988


The XJO started on 31 March 2000 according to Wikipedia


----------



## austek (23 August 2007)

Simply a short list of high trending stocks preferably with good earnings.

Annual average gain must be 30% higher than what I aim to acheive.

austek


----------

